# Choppy hi-def channels?



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone else having problems with choppy signal on the hi-def channels? I've had it since like Saturday night, where the hi-def channels come in choppy frames rather than a smooth flow. It's only on the hi-def channels, and only in the last few days.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

hackwriter said:


> Anyone else having problems with choppy signal on the hi-def channels? I've had it since like Saturday night, where the hi-def channels come in choppy frames rather than a smooth flow. It's only on the hi-def channels, and only in the last few days.


Time to force a hard reboot of your receiver.


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

I have seen a similar, if not the same, problem in that while watching HD recordings this weekend, the picture would freeze for a few second and then jump to another frame and freeze again (etc, etc,etc) while the audio was unaffected. It was so consistent that I thought it was a new kind of special effect. It turns out that I had done a double recording (two different time slots) of the season primer of Sanctuary. I dumped the first recording and jumped to the same location in the second one and finished the show. Later on I started the the season primer SGU and had the same problem show up in the middle of that play back. This time I did a power switch reset and went back to the same place in the recording and the problem did not reappear.

BJK


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

hackwriter said:


> Anyone else having problems with choppy signal on the hi-def channels? I've had it since like Saturday night, where the hi-def channels come in choppy frames rather than a smooth flow. It's only on the hi-def channels, and only in the last few days.


Are you sure you're not using U-verse? Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Word of warning to you guys, I forced a restart when I had this exact problem Sunday morning and my EHD came up corrupted and I lost everything on it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DustoMan said:


> Word of warning to you guys, I forced a restart when I had this exact problem Sunday morning and my EHD came up corrupted and I lost everything on it.


I'm seeing a little pixalation now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm seeing a little pixalation now.


I had some pixalation in the storm. Hopefully, that's all it was.


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

BJK said:


> I have seen a similar, if not the same, problem in that while watching HD recordings this weekend, the picture would freeze for a few second and then jump to another frame and freeze again (etc, etc,etc) while the audio was unaffected. It was so consistent that I thought it was a new kind of special effect. It turns out that I had done a double recording (two different time slots) of the season primer of Sanctuary. I dumped the first recording and jumped to the same location in the second one and finished the show. Later on I started the the season primer SGU and had the same problem show up in the middle of that play back. This time I did a power switch reset and went back to the same place in the recording and the problem did not reappear.
> 
> BJK


Just a follow up on the quoted post that I previously put up.
Last night I was watching a live SD program while taping a SD program on another channel. I once again had the video freeze for 1-2 seconds then jump to another freeze frame, etc. This time I hit the "View Live TV" and then "Cancel" in quick succession and the problem disappeared. I was not in delayed mode at the time and audio was not affected.

BJK


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

I've noticed this as well. Both at home, and then last night in a hotel that was using Dish Network.


----------



## oneyedmason (Oct 16, 2009)

I noticed the same thing I thought it was my TV, but at least I see that there are others out there with the same issue. Time to address the carrier.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What are your temperature readings.

This symptom could be caused by overheating.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had my 722 for over a year and have started having this problem during the past 5 or 6 days, on recorded and live material, on air and off air. This unit is well ventilated and used a great deal.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I have had it happen twice in the past 10 days and have had to reboot both times to fix it.
The one time I had placed the live show on pause, came back after about 4 minutes and started playback and it did the free picture good audio. The other time it did it on a recording after jumping ahead. This was with the 722 version L6.22


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I had some pixalation in the storm. Hopefully, that's all it was.


It's just on the premiums. A second or two. Nothing like U-verse where it frozed for a hour on multiple days.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It's not just on the premiums for me. ON air, off air, live and recorded. Nationals and cable channels, audio and video. Too much stuff already recorded to install a new 722.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I've had some of this for quite a while but recently even more. Actually I'm glad to see this thread and will try the hard reset to see if it clears up some of my problems. I was thinking it could be bad sectors on the hard disk (BTW-I have a HD ViP 612 receiver)


----------



## redelephants (Aug 10, 2009)

CeeWoo said:


> I've had some of this for quite a while but recently even more. Actually I'm glad to see this thread and will try the hard reset to see if it clears up some of my problems. I was thinking it could be bad sectors on the hard disk (BTW-I have a HD ViP 612 receiver)


Having the same problems here as well. Lot of pixelation, grainy picture and digital artifacts on both SD and HD content. Also have had frozen picture with little green blocks. I have checked my signal levels and all are within normal limits. Looks like E* might be experiencing some problems, has anyone been sucessful in reporting this issue? I haven't called due to already knowing the answer I will receive, reboot your receiver. I have rebooted to no end with negative results. Aggravating to have a less than 100 percent picture quality, because that is what we are paying for.


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

Just thought of something. Isn't it around this time of year that we get solar interference?
EDIT: Just did a google search and found lots of info. Here are two of many: http://www.cableone.net/CS/CABLESUPPORT/Pages/sunandsolar.aspx
http://www.ips.gov.au/Educational/1/3/9

BJK


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Last couple of days have had similar problems. When first turning the box on for the day, the video is frozen and jumps from scene to scene like a slideshow while the audio continues normally. Doesn't matter what channel, HD, OTA or SD, the channel that the box is tuned to when it is turned on does this. I can change the channel to another and that channel is fine, change back the original channel is still screwed up. It eventually goes away and behaves normally, takes a couple of minutes. 

Hard drive temps are 118-high, 82-low, 95-average. It does not repeat the problem after being turned on, only when first turned on, and only the channel it is tuned to when turned on.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

olds403 said:


> Last couple of days have had similar problems. When first turning the box on for the day, the video is frozen and jumps from scene to scene like a slideshow while the audio continues normally. Doesn't matter what channel, HD, OTA or SD, the channel that the box is tuned to when it is turned on does this. I can change the channel to another and that channel is fine, change back the original channel is still screwed up. It eventually goes away and behaves normally, takes a couple of minutes.
> 
> Hard drive temps are 118-high, 82-low, 95-average. It does not repeat the problem after being turned on, only when first turned on, and only the channel it is tuned to when turned on.


Exactly the same for me, happens randomly


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

When I've had this happen, I was able to get it to go away by switching resolutions (!).

So for example, for a unit I have that's set at 1080i, the problem disappeared when I switched to 720p, and stayed fixed when I swapped back to 1080i.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

kucharsk said:


> When I've had this happen, I was able to get it to go away by switching resolutions (!).
> 
> So for example, for a unit I have that's set at 1080i, the problem disappeared when I switched to 720p, and stayed fixed when I swapped back to 1080i.


My 722 did this for the first time last night while watching a CBS-HD recording... same problem when watching the CBS-HD live program. What I tried and observed was by no means a thorough root cause analysis, but it may be helpful to others.
- No problem on other HD locals (OTA or sat feed)
- No problem on my 622, so assume equipment issue
- Video seen in upper right corner when guide was displayed was normal (hmmmm... HDMI issue?)
- Hard (power plug) reboot fixed it
- Didn't check SD feeds, so I don't know if it's unique to HD


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

TheFoxMan said:


> My 722 did this for the first time last night while watching a CBS-HD recording... same problem when watching the CBS-HD live program. What I tried and observed was by no means a thorough root cause analysis, but it may be helpful to others.
> - No problem on other HD locals (OTA or sat feed)
> - No problem on my 622, so assume equipment issue
> - Video seen in upper right corner when guide was displayed was normal (hmmmm... HDMI issue?)
> ...


I see the same temporary problems with my 622, so it's not your 722 at fault..


----------



## dishnetwork234 (Nov 28, 2009)

We have the same problem...


----------

